# We Are "screwed"! 31rqs Grief!



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi All,

Okay,,,took our 31RQS up to Julian/William Heise Park over the weekend and when we went to use the dining table for a bed for the first time,,,the whole mount devices (both of them) came up off the carpet when we lifted the table! The screws were soooooooo short! Any advice on a better fix?

Still The Newbies in San Diego,
Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy & Herbie (mini dachshund)


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

There was a thread with this same issue about a week ago! Looks like the label guy was switched to table screw guy!

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Make sure that you call Outback Warranty service and get them to fix it right ... I know you can do it yourself but why should you...

also a good time to get other little things to be looked at prior to camping season...

and remember that there are probably 1000 Keystone Authorized Repair facilities near you so the "fix" is probably right down the street....


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

gilliagan strikes again









darrel


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

our2girls said:


> Looks like the label guy was switched to table screw guy!
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]96564[/snapback]​


Sure does!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would call your dealer that way you have a paper trail

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like the PDI needs to be changed for the 31RQS model and the owner need to lift up on the table to see if it moves.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Seems like the PDI needs to be changed for the 31RQS model and the owner need to lift up on the table to see if it moves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point.









Thor


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Okay,,,took our 31RQS up to Julian/William Heise Park over the weekend and when we went to use the dining table for a bed for the first time,,,the whole mount devices (both of them) came up off the carpet when we lifted the table! The screws were soooooooo short! Any advice on a better fix?
> 
> ...


Hello MrsDrake97,

We experienced the same thing on our new 31RQS. the post mounts completely pulled loose. We are scheduled for some warranty repairs on April 17th. However, I didn't want to wait to fix the table as we are on the road now.

See my previous post here:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7631&hl=

We fixed this problem by using longer and larger diameter screws. The table is holding up quite well now. If the problem occurs again, then we are considering adding a custom stability bracket to the wall below the dining booth window, which will provide additional support.

Good luck with your repairs.

- Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like mdombroski has the solution.

Maybe he should call Keystone with his idea and save a few more thousand people the same headache.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Our screws were fine, but Gilligan spaced the seats too far apart. So, the table fell through every time. The dealer installed larger mounts and no problem now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Our screws were fine, but Gilligan spaced the seats too far apart. So, the table fell through every time. The dealer installed larger mounts and no problem now.
> [snapback]100235[/snapback]​


LTB,

FYI...the issue with the table has been on the new 31RQS models, not your model.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Our screws were fine, but Gilligan spaced the seats too far apart. So, the table fell through every time. The dealer installed larger mounts and no problem now.
> [snapback]100235[/snapback]​


Glad to hear you got that straighten out










Don


----------

